# Can anyone tell me if this is a reasonable offer!



## halo28 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I have just been offered a job in dubai and this is the offer:

Total Remuneration: AED 27,000 per month

The offer has been calculated on the following package:


Salary: AED 22,000 per month, consisting of:

Basic: AED 14,300 per month


Accommodation: AED 5,005 per month

Transportation and other allowances: AED 2,695 per month

Additional Living Allowance: AED 5,000 per month (*paid only for Abu Dhabi-based employees) bringing your grand total remuneration to AED 27,000 per month)

Can I live comfortably on this as I am getting mixed reviews.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

halo28 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have just been offered a job in dubai and this is the offer:
> 
> ...


Depends on whether you want to live in an apartment or a villa and how you commute, whether you are single or not, what is your lifestyle etc etc
If you live in Dubai, in a one bedroom flat, expect to pay 50,000-100,000 AED per annum in rent. DEWA (elec+water), internet, cable could set you back by 1000 (in the same one bed apartment - DEWA bills could be higher for 2 bed, villas etc). 
Travelling could be a maximum of 1000-2000 per month depending on how you commute and where you need to commute to...
weekend + food expenses are entirely up to u, but you can get a decent office lunch for 20-30 AED (or much more if you want).... and expect to spend about AED 500 (on one person) on a night out 

So the short answer is that 27000 is a good salary ... but it may not be enough depending on your lifestyle
Check out dubizzle.com for house rents
Hope this helps


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

You should be able to live comfortably on 27k/month if you're single or a couple. 

I'm from UK, the only major expense is rent but its gone down a lot recently to reasonble levels. Utility bills/petrol is pretty cheap. General eating out, living costs is pretty much the same or slightly less than london. Becareful though, if you're planning on sending money back to UK, you might not get as much as the pound recovers against the dollar (AED is pegged to $)!


----------



## halo28 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for that. I have to get my own transport but will be going for an apartment it is only me.


----------



## Moonjia (Jul 13, 2009)

*May I know What is your Profession?*

Hi Halo28,

I'm a newbie here as well. I will be relocated to Dubai hopefully by end of this year. 
As for your offer, it really depends on your position and your role. 

May I know where are you frm? Your job title and industry? 






QUOTE=halo28;161620]Hello everybody,

I have just been offered a job in dubai and this is the offer:

Total Remuneration: AED 27,000 per month

The offer has been calculated on the following package:


Salary: AED 22,000 per month, consisting of:

Basic: AED 14,300 per month


Accommodation: AED 5,005 per month

Transportation and other allowances: AED 2,695 per month

Additional Living Allowance: AED 5,000 per month (*paid only for Abu Dhabi-based employees) bringing your grand total remuneration to AED 27,000 per month)

Can I live comfortably on this as I am getting mixed reviews.

Any assistance would be appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Moonjia (Jul 13, 2009)

*May I know What is your Profession?*

Hi Halo28,

I'm a newbie here as well. I will be relocated to Dubai hopefully by end of this year. 
As for your offer, it really depends on your position and your role. 

May I know where you are frm? Your job title and industry? 






QUOTE=halo28;161620]Hello everybody,

I have just been offered a job in dubai and this is the offer:

Total Remuneration: AED 27,000 per month

The offer has been calculated on the following package:


Salary: AED 22,000 per month, consisting of:

Basic: AED 14,300 per month


Accommodation: AED 5,005 per month

Transportation and other allowances: AED 2,695 per month

Additional Living Allowance: AED 5,000 per month (*paid only for Abu Dhabi-based employees) bringing your grand total remuneration to AED 27,000 per month)

Can I live comfortably on this as I am getting mixed reviews.

Any assistance would be appreciated.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## halo28 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Moonjia

I work in the construction industry as a Health and Safety Advisor/ CDM Co-ordinator. I currently work in London but should be in Dubai on acceptance of this offer in September.

You? 




Moonjia said:


> Hi Halo28,
> 
> I'm a newbie here as well. I will be relocated to Dubai hopefully by end of this year.
> As for your offer, it really depends on your position and your role.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Moonjia (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in the Marine Offshore industry. I have been to and fro Dubai for a year and half now and I think your offer is reasonable. Good luck to you 






halo28 said:


> Hey Moonjia
> 
> I work in the construction industry as a Health and Safety Advisor/ CDM Co-ordinator. I currently work in London but should be in Dubai on acceptance of this offer in September.
> 
> You?


[/QUOTE]


----------

